

Help? Someone is writing Turkish messages from my Facebook account - thinkcomp

Somehow someone wrote the message<p>"bu kimin facesi lan ne ariyor aq telimde"<p>from my Facebook account at 6:52 A.M. Pacific Time via "Mobile Web." I don't know Turkish so it couldn't have been me that wrote it (though Google Translate says it means "what is this man who is searching for faces telimde aq").<p>I went to Facebook's Help Center and clicked on Security. It disabled my account until I changed my password, which I did. Under the list of recent logins, nothing showed up around 6:52 A.M.<p>This is kind of irksome. Can someone at Facebook please fix this? My user ID is 82.<p>I'd e-mail customer service except that I've done that before and it's been totally useless (much like the Security page).
======
cpr
Remember, Facebook, like Google, doesn't have to get its data operations 100%
correct. A very low-level failure rate (such as this kind of spurious message)
is acceptable to them.

~~~
thinkcomp
It's not acceptable to me.

------
tlack
Your user id is just 82? Have you tried disabling all the apps that have
issued an offline_access request?

~~~
thinkcomp
Yes. I don't have any apps.

------
nano81
Any other active sessions under Account Settings -> Account Security?

~~~
thinkcomp
No.

